# First KCBS comp! Q view and questions!!



## dean74

I competed in my first KCBS comp this weekend and had a great time! Its too bad I will have to wait til it gets warmer again to cook another one! My first question is a lot of the people carrying there boxes to the turn in had little sleeves or almost like a pizza box warmer that they had there boxes in? anyone know where someone could buy one of those? Sure wish I would of had one as it was about 35 degrees out! Who knows how warm my food was by the time it made it to the table! There were 46 teams in this competition with a lot of good cooks! I ended up finishing 20th out of 46 and got a call in Brisket (3rd place) and Ribs (7th place)! I was real happy about that for my first competition! any advice on ways to improve my boxes would be great! Im open to all suggestions! Thanks for lookin!













544738_10151282580990071_82049297_n.jpg



__ dean74
__ Oct 29, 2012






Pork 45th Place? Not sure what I did wrong there!













606_10151282581560071_1285871402_n.jpg



__ dean74
__ Oct 29, 2012






Chicken 20th Place













665_10151282581265071_1605482291_n.jpg



__ dean74
__ Oct 29, 2012






Ribs 7th Place!













2141_10151282580545071_849407291_n.jpg



__ dean74
__ Oct 29, 2012






Brisket 3rd Place













302834_10151282581820071_1974192706_n.jpg



__ dean74
__ Oct 29, 2012
__ 2






Heres a picture of my setup for the competiton, as you can see I was cooking on 5 ugly drum smokers. Had lots of people come by and joke about needing another trash can! The same guys that were cheering me on as I went up to get my awards ;)


----------



## JckDanls 07

That's what I like...  go into a big comp with the cheapest of smokers and KICK ASS...  I always say "They are judging meat... not smokers"

excellent job



:superjob:


----------



## boshawg

Dude I seen little ceasers sell pizza bag things but I dont know what they run. I must say thats some good looking BBQ I would love to check out the KCBS or any BBQ compatention but thats one thing they dont do up here in MT.


----------



## dean74

Thanks, I really enjoy cooking at these competitions! Theres nothing better than some friendly competition, all these guys that cook at these comps are nice guys and fun to be around! I dont know where you are in Montana but I just did a quick google search and found some competitions around there! You should go check them out! Heres a couple from last year. Most of them will do them the following year around the same weekend!

http://www.creamerypicnic.com/bbq.htm

http://www.thebigskybbq.com/


----------



## smokey mo

well done! third in brisket is nothing to sneeze at. cant wait to see how the next one goes.


----------



## bruno994

Congrats on your results.  Whats your team name?  Was this the one in Butler, MO?  Comps are alot of fun, tiring, but fun, especially if you take the time to mingle and meet other competitors.  My only take on your pork would be sauce.  Did you sauce it at all, I can't tell from the picture.  It looks great sauce or no sauce, so that is the only thing I can offer.  So whats your secret on the brisket?  3rd out of 46 at KCBS is a job well done for sure. 

As far as the turn in container, I've see alot using the hot/cold bags you can get at the supermarket, I know Wal-Mart and Sams have them.  I don't use one and very few in Texas do, the judging at Texas comps is handled a bit differently and more than likely, even if you bagged your entry, it will still be no better than luke warm by the time the judges get to it.  KCBS is a different story. As soon as they fill a tray, it's headed to a table, so the hotter the better.  Insulated casserole dish carriers work good as well. 

Good luck in the future.


----------



## dougmays

i'd say that's one hell of a start for your first competition!  That chicken looks delicious and i can see why you ranked so high in your brisket!

For the pork...is that all pork shoulder or are the half dollar sized pieces pork loin? the smoke ring on your pork is great, nice and deep into the meat! they might have wanted to see a little more bark on yours?

just my 2 cents....overall i'd say your food looks great! keep at it and keep us posted on your next events!


----------



## dean74

The pork is all pork shoulder, the medallions are sliced up money muscle. I will be doing some experimenting this winter to try and improve on that! I will deff. keep ya posted on future comps! Thanks for the advice! Cant wait for it to start getting alittle warmer!


----------



## pellet

I have  questions about competitions. What is an average number of entries? Out of all the participants, how many drop out before the turn in time? I have plans of making a competition a vacation destination for my wife and I with the RV, (shhh) she doesnt know that yet but she said I could plan this year. But  we will take in some sites for her a winery or 2. I need to check out some midwest competitions because of a lung condition and other ailments, My pulmonary Dr prefers I dont do high altitudes. Of course a KS trip is with in reason.


----------



## dean74

The average number of entries per competition varies from comp to comp, you can have a smaller competition with 15-20 teams all the way up to 150-300 teams. Not a whole lot of teams will drop out before turn in time. Some teams occasionally will miss a turn in, but thats just part of it. I see you are from Iowa, Iowa has quite a few competitions, (I am originally from Iowa). Go out and spectate a few and see how you like it and ask questions. Most of the time the guys are nice enough to answer most of your questions. If you havnt already get on www.kcbs.us and check out the competitions around you! If your ever around a competition in the Kansas City area shoot me a PM before your go out to the comp, Ill most likely be out cooking. feel free to stop by and check it out and have a beer or two!


----------



## pellet

Thanks for the reply Dean Didnt mean to hi jack the the thread and should have posted a new thread. My nephew is a comp judge but not the KCBS, but has done some judging in smaller competitions. I'm on my third or 4 th year of smoking and Iike it. By the way, you answered another question I had about the competitors sharing info with non entrants. I'll give a shout if I get to one of the comps. I'll buy the beer!


----------



## dean74

No problem, One thing I will add is that if you really wanna ask some questions I would go out on friday night of the competition. Saturdays are usually pretty hectic with turn in times and getting everything on schedule.


----------



## scotte303

Everything looks great. looking to compete this year as well. How do you get the shiny look to the chix and ribs?


----------



## bruno994

Scotte303 said:


> Everything looks great. looking to compete this year as well. How do you get the shiny look to the chix and ribs?


Glazing...I use a thinned down sauce late in the cook, brushed on the meat.  Keep it on the pit to allow it to set so it's not a mess, then it's off to turn ins and hope for 9's on appearance.  I have used apple juice as a thinner or you can also use the au jus from foil after you pull the ribs out.  Squeeze butter doesn't hurt either.


----------



## dean74

What bruno said! I always use apple juice. I'm sure there is a ton of different ways to achieve the same effect tho!


----------



## show me smoke

You may want to check out http://www.bbqcritic.com/index.html  this web site has pictures of actual turn in box's..Judges off the net judge them for appearance and write in comments...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Show me Smoke said:


> You may want to check out http://www.bbqcritic.com/index.html this web site has pictures of actual turn in box's..Judges off the net judge them for appearance and write in comments...



spent the last couple hours looking this site over....  damn the judges are VERY critical...   neat site tho..


----------



## dean74

I was thinking the same thing! Interesting to see how some judges will judge it a 6 and the next is a 9! I guess that's just part of the game!


----------



## bama bbq

I judge appearence on the bbq critic site.  It is recommended by KCBS to keep judges using their discernment skills.  We have to split hairs over the slightest details; anything from a spot of errant sauce, inconsistant color, unevely applied glaze, etc. all count.  The key in appearance is consistency and an appealing presentation ensuring no restricted or foreign objects (tooth picks, foil, banned garnish, etc).  If your product looks dry, different sizes, different colors, thicker sauce here vs there, etc all count against the presentation.  Some CBJ(s) say they start at 6 and add up while others say they start at 9 and deduct.  For me, appearance usually ranks 6 thru 9 unless it really looks bad.  At the highest level of competition most get 8(s) and 9(s).  I recommend taking a judging class in your contest organization so you're on the same sheet of music as the judges.

KCBS scoring system is below.

9-Excellent
8-Very Good
7-Above Average
6-Average
5-Below Average
4-Poor
3-Bad
2-Inedible
1-DISQUALIFIED (give reason).


----------



## show me smoke

I am a kcbs certified judge and also cook...I see both sides of the box..and I do know that some judges have very critical view, and will look for the smallest thing to downgrade on...I have seen it and heard it while judging (after the scores have been submited).  Now I know that this is part of it and we all play by the same rules...just wish some of the judges understood how much work the teams go through to present the product to them.


----------



## dean74

Show me! I see you are from Gardner, Just right up I35 from me! I live in Overland Park. Whats your team name, and are you cooking any competitions this year?


----------

